# joka vuosi tulee ostettua



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I read in this questionare "Oletko jo ostanut joululahjoja?"

Someone answered "Joka vuosi tulee ostettua".

What does "tulee ostettua" mean? "Presents have to be bought" or "Presents are usually bought"?


----------



## Hakro

The correct form "tulee ostetuksi" has lately become practically pushed aside by the dialectical form "tulee ostettua".

Anyway, "Joka vuosi tulee ostettua joululahjoja" means something like "Every year I buy presents, after all".


----------



## DrWatson

Actually, both forms are dialectal: _tuli tehdyksi_ is from eastern dialects, _tuli tehtyä_ is from western ones. Presently they are both equally correct and interchangeable in written language, and the meaning is the same. The ”ban” on the western variant was apparently lifted already in the 1970's.


----------



## Hakro

I know, dear Doctor. As this is off topic in this thread, I think I have to start a new one to explain what I mean.


----------



## Spongiformi

I end up buying presents every year.


----------

